# Wounded Navy EOD Warrior Foundation



## teufelhunden (May 29, 2010)

A family member of mine is in the Navy EOD. You may not know that there were two Navy EOD on the chopper that was shot down recently in Afghanistan. They have a bike ride coming up to raise money for wounded EOD warriors. You can choose an individual to sponsor, or just do a general donation. The website is ***eodride.org***. Check it out for yourself. Donate to a good cause. I did. Thanks.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

I worked out with a Navy EOD tech quite frequently. These guys are the real deal. Hope the ride went/goes well.


----------

